# New build best bang for Buck CPU/MOBA



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

*Hi,*
*This is my first attempt to posting so excuse any mistakes.*
*I am looking to build a 2nd rig. I presently have an HP m9517c AMD Phenom X4 9550 with 8GBs of memory. I am interested in multitasking, movie editing, and office 2007 applications. I only play games occassionally. *
*What woud be the best bang for the buck CPU/MOBA?*
*Thank you for time and assistance*


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

Motherboard
CPU


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you asking about building another PC or attempting to upgrade the HP?
If you're referring to building new then look at this thread for ideas. All the builds use top quality parts.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for info Tyree. I am going to make a 2nd build. All the rest have been Brand systems.


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info echo off. I am trying to get as much variety as I can before building my system.


----------



## hamishgillan (May 16, 2008)

Well I could give you some recommendations about good/cheap parts to buy from amazon/ newegg but what I really recommend is not to attempt your own build unless you have been an electrician/computer programmer for the last ten years. don't do it just because you have recently learned what ram/a processor/ a PSU/a VGA card is because because niggling issues can keep cropping on a custom built system which can take more time than you care to bother with to sort out unless you are experienced as said. 

All those cases and parts look cool but underneath the glitter is technical /electronics that you may not be so interested in of fully understand.

I have 3 brand comps which are all very stable and have easy recovery programs if something goes wrong.

1 custom build one which is okay but always seems to have some issue that needs addressing.

so if you just want to download movies and generally surf the net stick to brands.

but if you want to try a build then I say budget as much as possible -

WD blue 3.5in-

http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-Caviar-Drive-WD5000AAKS/dp/B000Q82PIQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1292970163&sr=8-1 

MOBO-http://www.amazon.com/Intel-2133OC--Motherboard-P7H55-M-Pro/dp/B0031AK5CE/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1292970320&sr=8-5

CPU-http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Processor-3-06GHz-LGA1156-BX80616I3540/dp/B0031M9QZ4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1292970320&sr=8-2

case-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119152&Tpk=coolermaster%20590

ram-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148193&cm_re=ddr3_ram_1gb-_-20-148-193-_-Product

vga-http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-PCI-Express-Graphics-01G-P3-1302-LR/dp/B0049MPQA4/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1292970999&sr=1-2

psu-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341022&cm_re=550w_power_supply-_-17-341-022-_-Product

OS-http://www.amazon.com/Windows-Home-Premium-System-Builder/dp/B002NGJO4M/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1292971662&sr=8-5

etc, etc.

there are some ideas if you want to try your hand at building

but I still say stick with brand computers for less headaches, no offence intended if you know what you are doing, just friendly advice gathered from personal experience.....

Good Luck!


----------



## hamishgillan (May 16, 2008)

heatsink needed too!


----------



## hamishgillan (May 16, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master...YPH0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1292973037&sr=8-1


----------



## hamishgillan (May 16, 2008)

I realize there were a few glitches there for instance the RAM I recommended was laptop ram. (oops) 

and you may be able to get better prices for some parts in stores such as that VGA card is a little pricey perhaps.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

tenbearsioux said:


> Thanks for info Tyree. I am going to make a 2nd build. All the rest have been Brand systems.


Take a look at the link I posted. Our suggested builds are top quality and top performers in their price range. All links are to Newegg to assure god prices and excellent service.


----------



## hamishgillan (May 16, 2008)

This probably will be useful in case you missed it-
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html

Please excuse last nights late night diatribe. System building can be fun, especially if you want specs that no brand comp offers such as high end Crossfire or SLI, yet still the references to nanometers, buffer rates and voltages can be confusing unless you are the meticulous type.

Don't forget that if there are issues with the parts that you have bought they can quite easily be resolved by visiting the relevant manufacturers website to download driver updates, that's for Motherboards, Graphics cards and possibly sound cards too.

But the Moderators on this forum are much more knowledgeable than me so let them advise you. Again, Good Luck.......


----------



## hamishgillan (May 16, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116754


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi Tyree,
Boy I sure am getting some good info. I have viewed the link you suggested and made a spread sheet of the materials. I hope to assemble all the data and make my purchases by 12/31/2010.
I have updated my profile to show my computer specs. 
Again thanks for you tips and info
Have a great Christmas season.

tenbearsioux


----------



## hamishgillan (May 16, 2008)

whatever.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Post the list when it is complete and we can advice further.


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Take a look at the link I posted. Our suggested builds are top quality and top performers in their price range. All links are to Newegg to assure god prices and excellent service.


Hi Tyree,
I sure do like the Tech Support Forums. I accidently stumbled on this site and I can see it is going to very useful.
I viewed your systems and am digesting the info. Also I see I got the cart before the horse when I made the post without giving the computer specs I wanted. Please attached that info
Thanks again for the help


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

hamishgillan said:


> Well I could give you some recommendations about good/cheap parts to buy from amazon/ newegg but what I really recommend is not to attempt your own build unless you have been an electrician/computer programmer for the last ten years. don't do it just because you have recently learned what ram/a processor/ a PSU/a VGA card is because because niggling issues can keep cropping on a custom built system which can take more time than you care to bother with to sort out unless you are experienced as said.
> 
> All those cases and parts look cool but underneath the glitter is technical /electronics that you may not be so interested in of fully understand.
> 
> ...


Hi hamishgillan,

Regarding your first thread I guess you would say I am between intermediate and advanced user. I understand where you are coming from when you suggest purchasing a brand name system. I have had five such systems the last being an HP system. They are good systems but I have found them to be very limited when it comes to expansion and upgrading.
I built one system between the five listed above so I am familiar with some of the ins and outs. I will still rely on the threads concering building a system. I am presently studying each of your threads to come up with the best components for a new build. Having said that I would like to direct you to a list of the computer specs I attached to latest reply to Tyree.
Thanks for bearing with me.

tenbearsioux


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

tenbearsioux said:


> Hi hamishgillan,
> 
> Regarding your first thread I guess you would say I am between intermediate and advanced user. I understand where you are coming from when you suggest purchasing a brand name system. I have had five such systems the last being an HP system. They are good systems but I have found them to be very limited when it comes to expansion and upgrading.
> I built one system between the five listed above so I am familiar with some of the ins and outs. I will still rely on the threads concering building a system. I am presently studying each of your threads to come up with the best components for a new build. Having said that I would like to direct you to a list of the computer specs I attached to latest reply to Tyree.
> ...


It appears you have learned from your experiences with prebuilts. 
We almost never suggest purchasing prebuilts for obvious reasons. 
Prebuilt's cost a little more initialy but you get far superior quality, better reliability and the ability to upgrade in return. 
I don't open attachments. Compile a list of your proposed parts, including the Brand name & Model Number, and we can advise you.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

While it’s always nice to maximize the performance\price ratio for an item you have purchased, getting he most “bang for the buck” isn’t all of what building your own system is about.

Most system assemblers have a keen interest in computers and associated technology. Personally, I’ve been interested in computers since I first saw a FADAC in my army days (if you know what a FADAC is that shows you how old I am). After the service, while computers were not my primary avocation (that was biology), I was always working with and on them so when the opportunity presented I picked up an electronics degree and A+ training. While this definitely helps, it’s not absolutely necessary as modern electronic hardware is modular and operating systems are getting much better when it comes to installing and configuring drivers.

That said, remember when building your own system you, and not some company, are responsible for technical support (of course, you can also come to a place like this for hints if you are stumped). However, I’d rather spend some initial time becoming familiar with the hardware, driver setup, and BIOS configuration of my system so that if something goes wrong I can easily rectify the situation versus spending interminable hours on the phone while some tech support “guru” just reads off an algorithm sheet.

My advice is to follow the general outline of one of the “builds” presented here for components – after researching my new build for several weeks and soliciting advice here I noticed that my final assemblage ended up pretty much the same as the AMD $1200 build sans components I already had on-hand.

As far as actually putting the thing together, the best bet is to download and read you motherboard manual and the manuals for each of the components you use twice, the second time paying careful attention to detail and writing down an outline of steps you will take. I always print out a picture and diagram of the motherboard and of each component and then build the system on paper before I attach a single connection.

The bench testing advice here also is invaluable to first time builders. There are also several websites and You Tube videos dedicated to computer building.

Oh, before actually building anything find yourself a nice work area that is reasonably free of static and also get a grounding strap for yourself and power plug grounding adapter for your computer (or just wrap a wire around something in the case, another around your ankle and ground both to a screw on a wall switch) and to download and read the motherboard manual while waiting for the parts to arrive, making yourself an outline of steps and numbering each on a printout of both the motherboard’s picture and diagram.


----------



## hamishgillan (May 16, 2008)

Cool. This is probably the best computing web forum out there. Look forward to hearing what you bought....


----------



## hamishgillan (May 16, 2008)

FROM 10 bear sioux-

1. Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build? 
$700-$1000
2. Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want? 
Best Rated Brands
3. Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much? 
Yes --- 20-25%
4. Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?
Yes --- 10-15%
5. Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding? 
Yes --- 55- 60%
6. Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much? 
Yes but not at first then up to 30%
7. Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing? 
750MB-1TB --- OS, Programs, data, downloads, pictures, 
movies in stages of editing
8. Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices? 
No
9. Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility? 
Yes --- XP and Vista
10. Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it? 
Yes --- Mid T or T. Need excellent cooling, will probably use on one VC
Sound card, Wireless Lan on MOBA or Card etc., fan filters and easy installation 
11. Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included? 
Have a wireless keyboard and mouse but will need other items.
12. Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have? 
NO
13. Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen? 
Have 25" LCD
14. Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?
Newegg, Tigerdirect etc.
15. Location: What country do you live in?
USA


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

This is my current build, which is in shipment as I type. I have an Antec Sonata II case, Plextor 740A 24x DVD RW, Sony FDD, KDS monitor, Kensington keyboard, and Microsoft wireless mouse on-hand, which lowered the cost of the system.

1 Western Digital Caviar Black WD6402AAEX 640GB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive $69.99 

I also have a good WD Caviar SE 160 GB HDD on-hand and it will probably go back into the new system as a spare; however, it is almost 5-years-old and I'd rather have a new drive as my main one. 

2 Crucial 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 $91.98

8 GB is probably more than I need here but RAM is relatively inexpensive. This RAM may not be an over-clocker's dream but I'm going more for system stability. It's verified by GigaByte and I've been happy with Crucial in the past.

Microsoft Windows 7 Professional Full $259.99 

I went with the more expensive full version of Windows 7 to avoid future problems should I wish to change from 32 to 64 bit and/or migrate the OS to a new build.

SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit $184.99 

I really can't see spending over $200 on a video card and some of the new longer ones probably wouldn't fit into the Sonata II case with the input fan installed anyway. The 5770 was my first economical choice but it seemed lackluster in the reviews. This card seems to be in the "sweet spot" for what I need versus what I'm willing to spend.

GIGABYTE GA-890FXA-UD5 AMD Motherboard $179.99 

My DVD is IDE and I still have a floppy that I'd like to reinstall in the new system. I also have several old serial devices that have never worked right with a COM to USB converter (the calipers I can't get to work at all). This board has SATA 6 GB/s, USB 3.0 _and _COM, IDE, LPT, and floppy connectors.

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Deneb 3.4GHzSocket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor $159.99 

I'm just going with the stock cooler for now as it reviews adequately and I don't plan on overclocking this system (though I probably could; I overclocked the heck out of my 3700+, getting it up to FX-55 specs, where has remained stable for years) and should have no trouble installing in the mid-size Sonata II case.

1 CORSAIR Professional Series AX850 850W $189.99 

850 W is probably overkill here and even so the TX would have probably been more than adequate but I'm hoping that this one will last through the next build.

Subtotal $1,146.91


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Post the list when it is complete and we can advice further.


I would like to thank everyone for their advice and recommendations. That being said I would like to list what I am considering for my build. It will be used mainly for some multitasking, video editing and production, office applications word, excel, access and outlook, and some games like COD.
Intel system

MOBA: ASUS P7P55D-E LX $129.99
CPU: I5-760 LYNNFIELD $204.99
VID CARD: SAPPHIRE RADEON 6850 $199.99 
RAM: MUSHKIN EN BK 4GB 1333 $ 74.99
CASE: CM 690 II ADVANCED $ 79.99
PS: XFX BK ED 750W 80+ SILVER MOD $129.99
OD: LG BK 24X DVD&CD BURNER $ 18.99
CPU COOLER: ARTIC FREEZER 7 PRO REV.2 $ 29.99
HD: WD CAVIAR BK 1TB 7200 RPM $ 87.99
OS: WINDOWS 7 PRO-OEM $119.99
TOT: $1076.89
OR 
AMD SYSTEM
MOBA: GB GA-870A-UD3 $98.99
CPU: AMD PHENOM-IIX4 965 BK BE $159.99
VID CARD: SAPPHIRE RADEON 6850 $199.99 
RAM: MUSHKIN EN BK 4GB 1333 $ 74.99
CASE: CM 690 II ADVANCED $ 79.99
PS: XFX BK ED 750W 80+ SILVER MOD $129.99
OD: LG BK 24X DVD&CD BURNER $ 18.99
CPU COOLER: ARTIC FREEZER 7 PRO REV.2 $ 29.99
HD: WD CAVIAR BK 1TB 7200 RPM $ 87.99
OS: WINDOWS 7 PRO-OEM $119.99
TOT: $1000.89

Any thoughts or recommendation will be appreciated.

tenbearsioux


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

MRP,
Thanks for your assembly advice and what your new system will be. The two systems I am considering are shown in thread #23. I am not sure which would be the best for me. As you can see the costs are about the same.
If you have any thoughts I would like to hear them.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Both look good. My personal preference would be the AMD sys, but that is just that, personal. No reason other than I've alwasys used AMD systems. In truth, it seems (to me) that Intel changes sockets too often. That said, by the time software catches up to either of those to a point where upgrading is necessary, AMD will probably have a new socket also.

The AMD should be a little faster "out of the box", but I think Intel's generally overclock better.

Now for nit-picks, I have only two.

I'ld swap out the XFX power supply for a Seasonic SS-750HT or SS-850HT The XFX 750 seems to be a rebadged Seasonic SS-750 with some added 'bling'.

The AC 7 Pro is a great cooler (I use the Rev 1 on this comp), though I'm unsure if it will keep up with an overclocked quad.


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

gcgavan,
Thanks for the input and I will check out the Seasonic ss-750HT and 850HT. Also if I may ask another question. Should I use the OEM or Full version of the Windows 7 Pro. Is there a difference?

tenbearsioux


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The software is identical. The major difference is: You do not get access to Microsoft's customer support (?) with the OEM version. Save the hundred bucks, go with the OEM.

edit: Also you may want to confirm you will use the extra features you pay for in the Pro version of Windows. Home Premium usually provides all the features most users need.


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

gcavan

The only difference I see is that with this you could use xp software, however, I am not sure if I using any xp software anymore. Is this the only difference?

tenbearsioux


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Unlike the full version of Windows, which is licensed to you and which can be migrated to any computer you own, the OEM is licensed only to that specific build and can't be migrated to another build, at least "legally."

"The OEM Windows license is “locked” to the original PC it comes with and cannot be transferred to any other PC." -- Microsoft

However, software license also is subject to the laws of the country in which you reside.

"in Germany specifically, OEM licenses can be transferred." -- Microsoft


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> Is this the only difference?


Pro has some extra features for connecting to company networks (ie Windows Domains) which are not normally used in a home network.


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

gcavan

Since I do not connect to any company networks I will get the Home Premium OEM.

Thanks

tenbearsioux


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

You might still consider Pro if you run 64-bit and a lot of older software as it has better XP mode support.

People have been having trouble installing and running, for example, games like Age of Empires III under Vista 64-bit Home Premium but I and others have had no problems under Pro. Age of Empires III is a Microsoft game, BTW, but it still prompts Windows 7 to ask for confirmation as it supposedly came from an "unknown publisher," showing that the right hand often doesn't know what the left hand is doing.


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

gcavan,

Well since the Pro OEM version is only $20 dollars more, this would be a good investment.
Thanks again

tenbearsioux


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

gcavan,

I have another question, this time concerning HD's. Is it better to have a 1TB or maybe a 250Gb for operating system and associated programs and a 500-640gb for data, pictures, and movies etc.

tenbearsioux


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm not sure which is better, but on my own PC's, I use the latter option. I also like to keep a large capacity, external drive for back-ups.

Keeping everything on one hard drive just doesn't sit well with me. I keep thinking about eggs. :wink:


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

gcavan said:


> I'm not sure which is better, but on my own PC's, I use the latter option. I also like to keep a large capacity, external drive for back-ups.
> 
> Keeping everything on one hard drive just doesn't sit well with me. I keep thinking about eggs. :wink:


Thanks again for your input. It really makes a lot of sense. I will most likely get a 500mb Sata 6gb for the system and then get an external one for the data etc.

tenbearsioux :smile:


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi all,
Recently I have been tied up with a Melanoma cancer, which has put my plans for a new system on hold.
I do appreciate all of the responses that have been given and I will make good use of them when I am able to again secure the parts for my new system.

Thanks,

Tenbearsioux


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi,
It has been almost 2 weeks since my last entry. Things have changed somewhat since then. I will have to cut the cost to $900 maximum. With this in mind I am looking at the following:
AMD
MO - GB GA-870A-UD3 AM3 870 SATA 6GBS/USB 3.0 -N82E16813128443 - $108.99
CPU - AMD PHENOM IIX4 955 BK ED DENEB 32.GHZ - N82E16819103808 - $144.99
CASE - CM RC692-KKN2 CM690II ADV MID TOWER - N82E16811119216 - $89.99
PSU - SEASONIC X750 GOLD 750W 80+ - N82E16817151087 - $164.99
VID C - SAPPHIRE 1002891L RADEON HD5670 - N82E16814102869 - $89.99
RAM - G.SKILL 4GB(2X2GB) SDRAM DDR3 1333- N82E16820231189 - $46.99
HD - WD CAVIAR BK WD5001AALS 500GB SATA 3.0 - N82E16822136320 - $59.99
OD - HP24X SATA MULTIFORMAT DVD WRITER LS - N82E16827140071 - $25.99
CPU COOLER - AC FREEZER 7 PRO REV.2 - N82E16835186134 - $29.98
TC - ARTIC SILVER 5 - N82E16835100007 - $9.99
OS - MS WINDOWS 7 HP 64-BIT OEM - N82E16832116754 - $99.99
TOTAL - $871.88

INTEL
MO - ASUS P8H67 EVO LGA 1155 H67 - N82E16813131689 - $135.99
CPU - INTEL I5-2500K SANDY BRIDGE 3.3GHZ - N82E16819115072 - $244.99
CASE - CM RC692-KKN2 CM690II ADV MID TOWER - N82E16811119216 - $89.99
PSU - SEASONIC X650 GOLD 650W -N82E16817151088 - $139.99
VID C - ON BOARD
RAM - G.SKILL 4GB(2X2GB) SDRAM DDR3 1333 - N82E16820231274 - $42.99
HD - WD CAVIAR BL WD5000AAKX 500GB SATA 6.0GBS- N82E16822136769 - $59.99
OD - HP24X SATA MULTIFORMAT DVD WRITER LS - N82E16827140071 - $25.99
CPU COOLER - AC FREEZER 7 PRO REV.2 - N82E16835186134 - $29.98 
TC - ARTIC SILVER 5 - N82E16835100007 - $9.99
OS - MS WINDOWS 7 PRO 64-BIT OEM - N82E16832116758 - $139.99
TOTAL - $ 876.89

Any changes on components or compatibility issues would be appreciated or any thoughts would be appreciated.

Regards,

Tenbearsioux


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Re the budget AMD build:

If I was on a tight budget, I'd dispense with the aftermarket cooler and thermal compound, use the nearly as good and much cheaper Corsair TX750 PSU, and then use the $100 saved money to upgrade to a 5770 video card and a bit larger SATA 6 GB/sec HDD. You will have a better functioning system for the same price.


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

MPR said:


> Re the budget AMD build:
> 
> If I was on a tight budget, I'd dispense with the aftermarket cooler and thermal compound, use the nearly as good and much cheaper Corsair TX750 PSU, and then use the $100 saved money to upgrade to a 5770 video card and a bit larger SATA 6 GB/sec HDD. You will have a better functioning system for the same price.


Thanks for your quick response. Sounds like a good suggestion. Now I am wondering if my system would be function with a 650W vs. 750W PSU. I play some games, MS Office applications, search the web, listen to music on the web, photo and movie home editing and production. Any thoughts?

Best regards,

Tenbearsioux


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

MPR said:


> Re the budget AMD build:
> 
> If I was on a tight budget, I'd dispense with the aftermarket cooler and thermal compound, use the nearly as good and much cheaper Corsair TX750 PSU, and then use the $100 saved money to upgrade to a 5770 video card and a bit larger SATA 6 GB/sec HDD. You will have a better functioning system for the same price.


Revised AMD System
MO - GB GA-870A-UD3 AM3 870 SATA 6GBS/USB 3.0 -N82E16813128443 - $108.99
CPU - AMD PHENOM IIX4 955 BK ED DENEB 32.GHZ - N82E16819103808 - $144.99
CASE - CM RC692-KKN2 CM690II ADV MID TOWER - N82E16811119216 - $89.99
PSU - CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W - N82E16817139006 - $109.99
VID C - ASUS ENGTS450 1GB 128-BIT GDDR5 PCI EX 2.0X16 - N82E16814121415 - $129.99
RAM - G.SKILL 4GB(2X2GB) SDRAM DDR3 1333- N82E16820231189 - $46.99
HD - WD CAVIAR BK WD5002AALX 500GB SATA 6.0 - N82E16822136795 - $59.99
OD - HP24X SATA MULTIFORMAT DVD WRITER LS - N82E16827140071 - $25.99
OS - MS WINDOWS 7 HP 64-BIT OEM - N82E16832116754 - $99.99
TOTAL - $816.91

QUESTIONS
Will this be a good upgrade from my present system?
Should I stick with the Windows 7 HP or go to the Pro version?
Is there a better MO in this price range?

Best Regards,

Tenbearsioux :wave:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Especially if you play a lot of older games or use older office software, I'd stick with the Pro version of Win 7 as it has better legacy support.

You have an AMD system that might work with fewer problems with an AMD video card (AMD recently bought ATI and now makes Radeon cards).

Here is card that significantly outperforms the GTS 450 for nearly the same price:

Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100283-3L Radeon HD 5770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

Edit: That motherboard is quite OK for your system.


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

MPR said:


> Especially if you play a lot of older games or use older office software, I'd stick with the Pro version of Win 7 as it has better legacy support.
> 
> You have an AMD system that might work with fewer problems with an AMD video card (AMD recently bought ATI and now makes Radeon cards).
> 
> ...


Hi MPR,

I am a little concerned with the ATI drivers. I have never had a problem with my Nvidia drivers. Reports suggest that the ATI drivers have problems. Maybe with AMD taking over the driver situation may get better.

Best Regards, 

Tenbearsioux


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

I've never had any issues with ATI drivers. Where's these reports that say they have problems?


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

elvenleader3 said:


> I've never had any issues with ATI drivers. Where's these reports that say they have problems?


Hi elvenleader3,

Mostly from Newegg reviews of this card.

Regards,

Tenbearsioux


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Please forgive me for being repetious in listing systems.
Indulge me this one last time and you be able to close the issue.
These systems are chosen on the bases of cost, expandability, and best upgrade of my present system. If you would be so kind, as to pick which system you believe is the best and if the components are compatabile. The intel system is void of a dedicated GC but plan to upgrade when finances allow.
Intel system
MO - ASUS P8H67-M EVO LGA 1155 Intel H67 - N82E16813131689 - $135.99
CPU - Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz-N82E16819115072 - $224.99
VidC- -ASUS ENTGS450 TOP/D1/1GB - N82E16814121394 - $0.00 
RAM - G.SKILL RIPJAWS 1333 PC3 10666 4GB - N82E16820231274 - $49.99
CASE - CM RC HAF 922M-KKN1-GP BK STEEL - N82E16811119197 - $99.98 
PSU - SEASONIC X650 GOLD 650W 80+ GOLD-N82E16817151088 - $139.99
OD HP 247X MULTIFORMAT DVD BURNER - N82E16827136177 - $25.99
CPU COOLER - ARTIC COOLING FREEZER 7 PRO - N82E16835186134 - $0.00
THERMAL C - ARTIC SILVER 5 T COMPOUND - N82E16835186134 - $0.00
HD WD CAVIAR BK 500GB SATA 6.0 - N82E16822136795 - $59.99
OS - MS WINDOWS 7 PROFESSIONAL 64-bit - N82E16832116758 - $139.99
TOTAL - $876.91
AMD SYSTEM
MO - GB GA-870A-UD3 AMD 870 SATA 6GBS - N82E16813128443 - $108.99
CPU - AMD PHENOM-IIX4 955 BK BE DENEB - N82E16819103808 - $149.99
VIDC - SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X RADEON HD5750 - N82E16814102865 - $119.99
RAM - G.SKILL 1333 PC3 100666 4GB (2X2GB) - N82E16820231189 - $46.99
CASE - CM RC HAF 922M-KKN1-GP BK STE - N82E16811119197 - $99.98
PSU - CORSAIR HX CMPSU-650HX 650W - N82E16817139012- $119.99
OD - HP 247X MULTIFORMAT DVD BURNER - N82E16827136177 - $25.99
CPU COOLER - ARTIC COOLING FREEZER 7 PRO - N82E16835186134 - $0.00
THERMALC - ARTIC SILVER 5 THERMAL C - N82E16835186134 - $0.00
HD - WD CAVIAR BK WD5002AALX 500GB - N82E16822136795 - $59.99
OS - MS Windows 7 Professional 64-bit - N82E16832116758 - $139.99
TOTAL - $871.90

Any and all comments welcomed.

Best regards,

Tenbearsioux :wave:


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Couple points first:
If you add the price of the CPU cooler and AC5, the totals of each increase by ~$40
Price of the Intel system increases to over $1000 when you add the price of the GTS450

That being said, I prefer the AMD system for no reason other than my personal preference. I would, however swap the AC Freezer 7 for the newer Freezer 13, and the HD 5750 for an HD 5770.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

MO - GB GA-870A-UD3 AMD 870 SATA 6GBS - N82E16813128443 - $108.99​Good, robust, MB for the price.

CPU - AMD PHENOM-IIX4 955 BK BE DENEB - N82E16819103808 - $149.99​Best bang for the buck of the AMD Phenom II processors right now.

VIDC - SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X RADEON HD5750 - N82E16814102865 - $119.99​This is a better card for the same price after rebate; the offer also includes a ~$15 USB drive.
Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100283-3L Radeon HD 5770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

RAM - G.SKILL 1333 PC3 100666 4GB (2X2GB) - N82E16820231189 - $46.99​OK -- check compatibility at the GSkill website though.

CASE - CM RC HAF 922M-KKN1-GP BK STE - N82E16811119197 - $99.98​Probably more case than you need but the nice thing about quality cases is that they can be reused (my Sonata is on its third build).

PSU - CORSAIR HX CMPSU-650HX 650W - N82E16817139012- $119.99​Good PSU for the system at hand. A 750W might better future proof but you get good value here.
Newegg.com - CORSAIR HX Series CMPSU-650HX 650W ATX12V v2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply
If the rebate goes through OK it's only ~100 and you also get a free card reader too. 

OD - HP 247X MULTIFORMAT DVD BURNER - N82E16827136177 - $25.99​With DVD drives nowadays you pretty much get the same price and features no matter what manufacturer you chose. Each reviewer has their preference but that is often different, which usually means that one drive is about as good as another. That said, HP is rarely mentioned among the top choices. LG, Sony and Samsung are highly rated as is Plextor, which has been my choice in the past.

CPU COOLER - ARCTIC COOLING FREEZER 7 PRO - N82E16835186134 - $0.00
THERMAL C - ARCTIC SILVER 5 THERMAL C - N82E16835186134 - $0.00​Although it's nice to have a tube of thermal compound around in case you need it, the stock heat sink will suffice for most systems if you don't overclock. Also, it works fairly well, albeit a bit nosily, even if you do overclock. I thought I'd see what my 3.4 GHz 965 was capable of last night and got it to a stable 4.1 GHz overnight on Prime 95. Although the stock heat sink fan was humming along quite merrily, the processor stayed below 63 C. 

HD - WD CAVIAR BK WD5002AALX 500GB - N82E16822136795 - $59.99​Good drive, especially for the price.

OS - MS Windows 7 Professional 64-bit - N82E16832116758 - $139.99​Remember that the OEM license is motherboard specific. That said, by the time you would migrate a full version to two new systems Win 7 will probably have been replaced by another OS.


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

gcavan said:


> Couple points first:
> If you add the price of the CPU cooler and AC5, the totals of each increase by ~$40
> Price of the Intel system increases to over $1000 when you add the price of the GTS450
> 
> That being said, I prefer the AMD system for no reason other than my personal preference. I would, however swap the AC Freezer 7 for the newer Freezer 13, and the HD 5750 for an HD 5770.


Hi gcavan,

Thanks for your speedy reply and support.

After considering your comments and those of MPR, I have decided to delay getting the AC Freezer since I do not plan on OC'ing until I become more familiar with the OC procedure and what it entails. I will get the 5770 instead of the 5750 as suggested. I feel that this will give me a good system for my proposed use and the total cost including rebates will be $865.89 + S/H.

Thanks again for your support. I really appreciate TSF and plan to be a frequent visitor.

Best Regards,

Tenbearsioux :wave:


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

MPR said:


> MO - GB GA-870A-UD3 AMD 870 SATA 6GBS - N82E16813128443 - $108.99​Good, robust, MB for the price.
> CPU - AMD PHENOM-IIX4 955 BK BE DENEB - N82E16819103808 - $149.99​Best bang for the buck of the AMD Phenom II processors right now.
> VIDC - SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X RADEON HD5750 - N82E16814102865 - $119.99​This is a better card for the same price after rebate; the offer also includes a ~$15 USB drive.
> Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100283-3L Radeon HD 5770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card
> ...


Hi MPR,

Thanks for your speedy reply and support.

After considering your comments and those of gcavan, I have decided to delay getting the AC Freezer since I do not plan on OC'ing until I become more familiar with the OC procedure and what it entails. I will get the 5770 instead of the 5750 as suggested. I feel that this will give me a good system for my proposed use and the total cost including rebates will be $865.89 + S/H.

Thanks again for your support. I really appreciate TSF and plan to be a frequent visitor.

Best Regards,

Tenbearsioux :wave:


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi MPR,

Sorry for the repeat but I did not think that the first message had succeded since it timed out.

Best Regards,

Tenbearsioux :wave:


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Yep I'm Back. Please bear with this one last time.
I have finally decided on a system as follows:
1) Case - Rosewill Challenger ATX Mid Tower case - N82E16811147153 - $ 54.99
2) MOBA - GA-870A-UD3 AM3 AMD 870 - N82E16813128443 - $104.99
3) PSU - Corsair HX SMPSU-750HX - N82E16817139010 - $144.99
4) VC - Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 5770 - N82E16814102898 - $129.99
5) CPU - AMD Phenom II X 6 1090t BE - N82E16819103849 - $199.99
6) MEM - G. Skill 4GB DDR3 1333 - N82E16820231189 - $ 46.99
7) HD - WD Caviar BK 500GB Sata 6GBS - N82E16822136795 - $ 59.99
8) OD - HP 24X Multiformat DVD Burner Sata - N82E16827140041 - $ 22.99
9) OS - Windows 7 PRO 64-Bit - N82E16832116758 - $ 129.99

I would like to purchase this next and I would apprecite any comments or suggestions.
I really do appreciate all of your time and assistance with this project and this should be the last time.

Best Regards,

Tenbearsioux


----------



## hamishgillan (May 16, 2008)

hope that works out for you..... let us all know how it goes..


----------

